# Another Waltz, or is it a march?



## adrien

I wrote another waltz. It's clearly a waltz to start with but then it seems to be a slow march.

I'm trying to get a bit more varied in mood and dynamic. It's hard to resist using ALL the brass ALL the time, they are so good.






Any feedback welcome especially if you think something should be looked at / improved.

Thanks

Adrien


----------



## david johnson

Waltz. I enjoyed it.


----------



## adrien

david johnson said:


> Waltz. I enjoyed it.


Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## adrien

OK. My composition tutor told me I needed to add some percussion and metal to the thing. I find such things troublesome, and it's easy to over-season things.

Here's an updated version. I hope I didn't overdo it


----------



## adrien

A friend of mine was taken enough with the waltz to want to put video to it. It's strange how video can alter the perception of music (and vice versa).


----------

